# BMW 330ci resuscitation detail - Beau Technique Midlands.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This was a secondary booking through client seeing the level of service given through his son-in-law's Mercedes C63 AMG which was detailed not to long ago. He was adamant that the wheels were to be cleaned thoroughly. Gloss levels dramatically increased and the whole vehicle well protected along with the interior getting a deep and thorough clean. To look at, the vehicle wasnt looking that bad at all bar lack lustre and slight grime build up...


















































































Not too bad but definitely room for improvement. A 1 day complete detail was discussed including a single stage machine polish / interior valet & a wild card LSP. on with the cleaning bravado.

Wheels firstly with non acid wheel cleaner and various brushes...



















Rinsed off then treated for metal contamination...



















Thorough rinse then a gratuitous bought of pH neutral snowfoam goodness...










And some various intricate areas agitated to remove loose or trapped grime debris...










Rinsed again and washed usual 2 bucket method including Dooka wash pad and Migliore naurale pH neutral shampoo...










Rinsed yet again and treated to metal contaminant removal prior to clay treatment which was interesting as the car seemed well kept...



















At this point we were having a giggle with the client about his car bleeding and it needing resuscitation Car was then rinsed again and clayed which showed still some levels of contamination...










Rinsed a final time. Dried with I4detailing Uber towels and into the unit for some pampering...



















Little details attended to...



















Was quite chuffed to find that the polishing pad missing link ive been after has been found and was working wonders for the paint. Geoff was getting real busy on the interior whilst I was dealing with all the various sections of the detail including sealing wheels, dressing trim / arches, dressing tyres and so on. Permanon car supershine made another appearance for the wheels and freshly polished scorpion exhausts and LSP was a new sealant for me. Wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant 3.0. 2 coats giving some nice glassy yet glossy results...





































































































































































































A fun day yet again at the Fire service and yet again, friendly bunch of chaps that kept us fuelled with plenty of tea.

Thanks for taking the time to look at another thread by Beau Technique.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice job Scott, shiney shiney:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice detail, you certainly do have the knack of detailing cars to a astonishing level, i bet the owner was well over the moon, after seeing the final results.

Excellent work and write up, i really do enjoy reading your threads.

Many thanks and have a great week.

Triptdi.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job buddy.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great job, is the roof carbon wrap?


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice needs to lose those M badges though.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Love your style of write ups and excellent photos


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

you treated yourself to a new work truck, plenty of pressure for your lance and youll never run out of water lol. Lovely work!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever :thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

shredder1uk said:


> Nice needs to lose those M badges though.


lol - had this discussion with someone the other day. He reckoned because his 118i had M pack it was an M car and should have those badges.

Great work on the white


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice write up Scott. Shame it's a white BM, as it is hard to show the difference both pre and post detail :thumb:

Nice wash media too, only the small one though I see ..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## honeyman (Aug 17, 2009)

adamf said:


> lol - had this discussion with someone the other day. He reckoned because his 118i had M pack it was an M car and should have those badges.
> 
> Great work on the white


Having owned an M car and now in an Msport you quickly realise it clearly isn't one. Earlier today saw a e46 320i with a CSL front bumper on it lol.

Great job on the car BTW


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good mate, Looks like my neighbours down the road, but im guessing this one has the M kit option not the full M3?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work as always mate, really like the look of the finish, especially on white :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Nice job Scott, shiney shiney:thumb:


Ta Nic:thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Thats a very nice detail, you certainly do have the knack of detailing cars to a astonishing level, i bet the owner was well over the moon, after seeing the final results.
> 
> Excellent work and write up, i really do enjoy reading your threads.
> 
> ...


What a nice reply. Thanks very much bud. Client was more than happy.



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job buddy.


Cheers.



Lewisredfern001 said:


> great job, is the roof carbon wrap?


Cheers. Yep, wrapped. Was hard to tell tbh as it was done so well.



shredder1uk said:


> Nice needs to lose those M badges though.


Horses for courses but was a nice car never the less.



greenwagon said:


> Love your style of write ups and excellent photos


Aw thanks.:thumb:



PrestigeChris said:


> you treated yourself to a new work truck, plenty of pressure for your lance and youll never run out of water lol. Lovely work!


Cheers. 
Thats how I roll now fella:lol:
Think that beast would have enough pressure to make take the car back to bare metal rather than wash it.



cotter said:


> Great work as ever :thumb:


Ta muchly.



adamf said:


> lol - had this discussion with someone the other day. He reckoned because his 118i had M pack it was an M car and should have those badges.
> 
> Great work on the white


Thanks. Think with regards to the badges. I find them a nice little touch and the car was tastefully modified tbh.



dooka said:


> Nice write up Scott. Shame it's a white BM, as it is hard to show the difference both pre and post detail :thumb:
> 
> Nice wash media too, only the small one though I see ..


Cheers mate. It aint the size of the tack Rob. Its how you use it that counts:lol:
White is a pain ergo no 50/50's etc and this was predominantly a gloss enhancement and protection detail so I felt it better to keep the write up simple.



Racer said:


> Very nice work :thumb:


Thanks.



honeyman said:


> Having owned an M car and now in an Msport you quickly realise it clearly isn't one. Earlier today saw a e46 320i with a CSL front bumper on it lol.
> 
> Great job on the car BTW


Cheers. Again. Some folk like certain aspects of different spec's. Sometimes it works, other times its just totally wrong. Badges are a little add on wich can make a car sometimes where as when changing aesthetics like bumpers it has to be done right or it can ruin the overall appearance.



tonyy said:


> Great job...


Thanks bud.



PaulN said:


> Looking good mate, Looks like my neighbours down the road, but im guessing this one has the M kit option not the full M3?


Ta mate. Certain aspects of M are present. Not sure on the whole BMW scene now tbh Paul.



badman1972 said:


> Lovely work as always mate, really like the look of the finish, especially on white :thumb:


Thanks. It wasnt swirl free. Far from it but the main aspects which were pointed out were dealt with and a nice overall change of finish was acieved at the end.:thumb:


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice job Scott very smart :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work champ....


----------



## Permanon uk (Jul 28, 2011)

Just want to thank Scott, Russ, Chilly and everbody for all there help on DW this is my last post as a newbie.:wave:


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice detail, professionally presented as always Scott. Always good to see the detailer in action and shows us hobbyists that your all human like us:lol: Makes it more personal too:thumb:


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely job as always mate, what was your new missing link pad that you found, looks like a Lake Country Kompressor?


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Lovely work, looks great :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> nice work champ....


Cheers mate.



Perjan said:


> Just want to thank Scott, Russ, Chilly and everbody for all there help on DW this is my last post as a newbie.:wave:


WTG Janet.



pebblemonkey said:


> Nice detail, professionally presented as always Scott. Always good to see the detailer in action and shows us hobbyists that your all human like us:lol: Makes it more personal too:thumb:


Why thank you kind sir. Haven't been deemed human for a while now. More classed as imortal until ill:lol:



banarno said:


> Lovely job as always mate, what was your new missing link pad that you found, looks like a Lake Country Kompressor?


Cheers Lee. Chemical guys hexlogic white pad. Perfect for what I wanted and something ive been looking for in my system for a while now so mucho pleased:thumb:



awallacee30 said:


> Lovely work, looks great :thumb:


Thanks.


----------

